# New Kyoga Flamebacks



## xWingman48 (Apr 8, 2008)

I picked up a set of Kyoga Flamebacks for my work tank over lunch today (1M 3F).

I finished floating them at 12:30. By 1:30 a pair of them were spawning, and by 3:30 I have a female that's already brimming with eggs.

I've seen some prolific cichlids before, but I've never seen anything quite that quick. They're all less than 2 inches long. This is shaping up to be a really good breeding group.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Wow.


----------

